# 2 cops



## jerseyhunter (Mar 28, 2015)

Two policemen call the station on the radio.

"Hello Sarge?”

"Yes?”

"We have a case here. A woman has shot her husband for stepping on the floor she had just mopped clean.”

"Have you arrested the woman?”

"No sir. The floor is still wet.


----------



## themule69 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------

